# Slugs pest or beneficial?



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I have read from past threads folks wanting to use Co2, beer, Slug-go or some other methods to kill slugs. Why do we want to kill them how are they harmful? I found a very small grey slug in viv yesterday. What's the threat if I don't kill them?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Slugs will eat your plants.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

The problem with slugs is not just that they "eat plants" in general. I think most of us have a moss, ficus or pothos we'd like to see something graze into submission.

No - the problem is that slugs and snails like the youngest, most tender and most nutrient-rich portions of your plants. Been waiting weeks for a new fern to finally unfold a frond? A slug will eat the fiddlehead. Once-a-year bloom stem forming on an orchid you've coddled for ages? A slug will eat all the flower buds off the stem. Slugs also do a nice job of eating decaying matter too. If they stuck to a "clean-up crew" menu, they'd be fine. Unfortunately, they like the good stuff (buds, shoots and fresh growth) not just the detritus. They are perfectly natural members of natural tropical ecosystems - but slugs are not a good addition to the artificial ecosystems we have in our vivs.

That said, not all viv keepers are into plants. If you focus on the herps and just toss in whatever looks good and grows easily, most of those plants will be fairly slug-resistant (Pothos, ficus, bromeliads to name a few) so you won't need to be so careful. If, however, you might want to grow small ferns or orchids - or if you want to see blooms on anything else - slugs are something you do not want to introduce into your vivs.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with all of the comments above about plants. 

One other key thing that the small grey slugs in my tanks will eat - frogs eggs. The largest of the slugs that I find - just under an inch - are able to consume Tinc eggs, one at a time, whole - I would love to eradicate slugs from my tanks altogether. 

I have attempted Co2 bombs and other methods as well, with limited success. No matter what I do they always seem be there.

One thing to consider if you chose to Co2 bomb them.... If the slugs are in the tank they likely have reproduced. Their eggs are like small clear marbles. (the size of a BB)

Eggs from the slugs in my tank(s) take 6-7 days to hatch and produce 2-3 very tiny slugs. If you Co2 bomb you will want to keep the tank clear for another week or so and then Co2 bomb again to get any of the critters that may have hatched in the meantime.


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

Well I have orchids and other nice plants so I think I'm going slug hunting. Slightly worried though as they seem difficult to eradicate.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

CO2 bombs do work to eradicate them - but these carry some risks for certain plants and they can't be used if you have other critters in the tank that you don't want to suffocate. I eliminated slugs in a previous tank using a series of CO2 bombs.


----------



## dracothedragon (Apr 18, 2018)

Cakers said:


> Well I have orchids and other nice plants so I think I'm going slug hunting. Slightly worried though as they seem difficult to eradicate.


Hey if you don't mind telling me .. HOW did you find the slug? Bc I had a red Robin clipping in there.. and well it's not Draco eating it. Bc she's with my mom at her house... And I think dubia leave tiny bite marks. Now my poor red Robin is completely gone. Any tips on how to search for them?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

Just doing tank maintenance and there it was on a leaf it was about a centimeter long. I haven't put any new isopods in that viv yet.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Draco,

The slugs will be most active after the lights go out. Look around in your viv a few hours after dark with a flashlight.

Slugs will leave slime trails wherever they pass - you might see these too.


----------



## dracothedragon (Apr 18, 2018)

Hmm ok the lights are off so I'm gonna go check then. A centimeter? Wow must be tiny

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

